# Tug EX Afon Goch - Ex Karat - EX Sandsfoot Castle



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Do any of you know the where abouts of the above mentioned Tug? We had her at Portland under the name of Sandsfoot Castle (a name we kept for ex Dog class tug Dalmation). We sold her to Murray Tugs and she was re-named Nore Pioneer (I think?) Any info will be greatly received. Thanks. Andy


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

My last Info is as SANDFOOTS CASTLE,built Richard Lowestoft 1967 as KARET-AFON GOCH-ELENA-231 g.t. IMO:6705250.acquired by Portland Towage in 09-1997.
Gp


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Now called PIONEER,for MURRAY TUGS:


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, appreciated!


----------

